# help



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Care to explain a little more. I'm not following you.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum though.


----------



## thegooner (Aug 22, 2009)

hi william,i work in maintenance although installation background.only a small team on site so any install work normally gets subbed out on the usual put down that none of us have paperwork to fill out minor works certs etc.now i have the 2392 where does that leave me


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

He is British, I can barely speak their language. Welcome.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

thegooner said:


> hi william,i work in maintenance although installation background.only a small team on site so any install work normally gets subbed out on the usual put down that none of us have paperwork to fill out minor works certs etc.now i have the 2392 where does that leave me


 I'm really not sure what a 2392 is. Maybe someone else on here can help with you question. Good luck.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

William, 2392 is one more than 2391.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

and one less than 2393.
sorry i had to


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> William, 2392 is one more than 2391.


 Ok I got it now. Two more than 2390.:thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> and one less than 2393.
> sorry i had to


 You beat me buy just a few seconds.:laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Ok I got it now. Two more than 2390.:thumbup:


well yea, but thats a wierd way of putting it.:thumbup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Ok I got it now. Two more than 2390.:thumbup:


Those are more like 480s jokes.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try posting here. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Those are more like 480s jokes.


 ken cant speak british, can he?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Those are more like 480s jokes.


 I'll take that as a compliment. Ken normaly has some funny jokes.:thumbup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I'll take that as a compliment. Ken normaly has some funny jokes.:thumbup:


Yes, good jokes and visual aides. He know a little about the electrical business too!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Yes, good jokes and visual aides. He know a little about the electrical business too!


 I agree. I like visual aides. Its about time for one I think.:whistling2:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

thegooner said:


> hi all,please can someone help.i am 17th qualified and just done 2392-10.do not quite understand what these allow me to do,ie inspection and testing,minor works certificates,certify own work only.really would appreciate your help.


You were describing this subject 

This covers Part 6 of BS 7671 and IEE Guidance Note 3 

I am sure that those who are familiar will help you here with their understanding of what you can do. We deal with both of the publications mentioned above.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> ken cant speak british, can he?


No, just directing the OP to a forum that more suited for his question........ where the Brits hang out.

There may well be some members from across the pond who read nothing but that forum as most of what we do does not affect them.







Oh, and technically, it's "the Queens' English".


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

Just to make the point guys and to stop you taking the piss - read the title of the forum "UK Electrical......" this means it refers to THE UK !!!!!

Docara

P.S. THEGOONER ain't thise 5 day sparky courses great!!!!!!!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Docara said:


> Just to make the point guys and to stop you taking the piss - read the title of the forum "UK Electrical......" this means it refers to THE UK !!!!!


Yeah, I moved it here the other day. It was in one of the US forum areas.


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

AH!!!!!

That explains a lot - Gets a quick ticket and doesn't know what to do with it then asks a question in the wrong place. 

Many sorries MD for the tone of the post I was too harsh in light of your reply.

Matt


----------



## ohm-my-god (Sep 5, 2009)

*2392*



thegooner said:


> hi all,please can someone help.i am 17th qualified and just done 2392-10.do not quite understand what these allow me to do,ie inspection and testing,minor works certificates,certify own work only.really would appreciate your help.


this qualification i believe allows you to register with a regulatory body such as the NICEIC, you will then be able to certify domestic work of any sort. hope this helps?

AFC forever.


----------

